# Hi from Spokane



## yougogirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello everyone. As you can see I am new to the site. My husband got me going on forums (but he is a car guy) So why not give it a shot. So lets see what can I say..... I live in Spokane, I have a very suportive husband when it come to the horses, I have 3 great kids, 3 great dogs, and of couse 3 wonderful horses. 1.Girlie, she is my 30 year old Mustang mare, 2. Cherry, she is my 12 year old mini pinto mare who is due to foal in April, 3. Bo, he is my 1 year old mini Appy stud colt. I am here hopeful going to find some nice people to talk horses. I am a stay at home mom and run a full time Daycare, I love what I do. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

Sounds like my husband too, he's a car guy. :lol:


----------

